
Ops for NoOps: 2001 challenges for serverless apps - ewindisch
https://www.iopipe.com/2016/08/ops-noops-2001-challenges-serverless/
======
aslom
Very good talk. I learned about practical side of running code in AWS Lambda
(black) box with peeking inside to fix problems - I need to try lambda-shell.
And I enjoyed the 2001 theme though too bad that animations do not work in
SlideShare.

